# The ideal way a society should be structured.



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

1 Males should be married off to there looks match at 18 to 19 this way it saves upon years of loneliness males have to face it also ends 1 part of hypergamy.

2 Plastic surgery, roid interventions, mewing based techniques and other aesthetic methods would become more normalized in case the wifey gets dissatisfied this is what leads to dead bed rooms and no 1 likes the idea of fucking something that doesn't wanna be fucked what are the solutions here ? well thankfully since males and females are living in a society they can get cosmetic surgery they can get a penis extender even if your a giga deathnic with a 4 inch cock a traction device can gain you 2 inches in 6 months depending on how long you use it and it's permanent gains and most women are fine with 6 inches this whole size queen thing is unfounded while 8 is ideal 6 will do plenty well.

3 Normalize IQ Based surgeries of course this is to assume we get to a stage where we can increase human intelligence with technology. Which is potentially possible if such a thing were to occur not only would every 1 get richer. But all the males could afford to get more expensive surgeries you could start to see really intelligent surgeons preforming miracles on a face imagine if you could take a st black ops 2 cel and then transform him into some 1 like jeremy fucking meeks. And the surgeries would get safer as more surgeons are smarter.

4 normalize demonization of any form of cheating teach parents to teach there kids on how a male and female should act when there in union socilization has a huge huge affect on personality when grown up so the cheating rate would go down from 1 in 4 to if done right 0.2 to 4.

This is just my views on an ideal society it's not even that different from what jesus said i'm just adding in a few tweaks.

@tincelw 
@goat2x 
@PrestonYnot


----------



## Kevin Costner (May 7, 2021)

transcending the boundaries of autism


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

Kevin Costner said:


> transcending the boundaries of autism



No are you telling me you don't want an society of people who are intellgent and are married off at 18 ?


----------



## texascel (May 7, 2021)

thinkings isn't for everybody, read more books before saying stupid shit online


----------



## Preston (May 7, 2021)

If everyone's equal Where's the fun my guy and chad is always a relative term anyway. Hypergamy will still exist and foids still will cheat


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> If everyone's equal Where's the fun my guy and chad is always a relative term anyway. Hypergamy will still exist and foids still will cheat



If everyone is equal then that means there is less hypergamy course it will always exist but you won't get 30 percent of males being sexless for a year plus isn't it nice knowing you have something to fall back on ? I mean most motiviation males have is because of female attention this helps society in so many aspects


----------



## Ertyhhhnnjkkkkk (May 7, 2021)

jfl I need to leave this site before my employer finds out I used to hang out here


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

Ertyhhhnnjkkkkk said:


> jfl I need to leave this site before my employer finds out I used to hang out here



Your delusional if you think any 1 important cares about your exsistence


----------



## Preston (May 7, 2021)

reptiles said:


> If everyone is equal then that means there is less hypergamy course it will always exist but you won't get 30 percent of males being sexless for a year plus isn't it nice knowing you have something to fall back on ? I mean most motiviation males have is because of female attention this helps society in so many aspects


Ur not getting the point if every one becomes good looking then the standards of good looking will change the bar will be set higher , meaning a small portion of men who are less good looking will always be sex less no matter what


----------



## Ertyhhhnnjkkkkk (May 7, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Your delusional if you think any 1 important cares about your exsistence


bullshit tbh, I got a rep from salludon once on my old account


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

Ertyhhhnnjkkkkk said:


> bullshit tbh, I got a rep from salludon once on my old account



Salludon isn't important in fact you'll never even meet the dude


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Ur not getting the point if every one becomes good looking the bar to be considered gling will get higher , meaning a small portion of men who are less good looking will always be sex less no matter what



Well if every 1 is taught from a young age to demonize cheating or hypergamy then i mean like what's the issue ? also bear in mind it's not like were suddenly gonna get rid of cheating the point is to slow it down same with hypergamy


----------



## Kevin Costner (May 7, 2021)

Ertyhhhnnjkkkkk said:


> bullshit tbh, I got a rep from salludon once on my old account


guise an incel forum celebrity named salludon acknowledged by existence by dropping me a rep yikerinos


----------



## Ertyhhhnnjkkkkk (May 7, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Salludon isn't important in fact you'll never even meet the dude


mfw the man who was to correct tongue posture what Jimi Hendris was to the guitar is 'not important'


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

Kevin Costner said:


> guise an incel forum celebrity named salludon acknowledged by existence by dropping me a rep yikerinos



My point exactly who gives a shit if an incel celebrity likes you or not most of them are pricks anyways same with most here best just to trust a few


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 7, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> *If everyone's equal Where's the fun my guy* and chad is always a relative term anyway. Hypergamy will still exist and foids still will cheat


This


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 7, 2021)

I don’t think anyone wants to get married at 18 lmao we’re all trying to have fun in our youth, both guys and girls


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

Toska said:


> This



In this society males would be getting plastic surgery as well you know like if push came to shove in a society of people who are 125 on average many surgeons can preform miracles


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

Toska said:


> I don’t think anyone wants to get married at 18 lmao we’re all trying to have fun in our youth, both guys and girls



Sounds like a jewish cope ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 7, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> If everyone's equal Where's the fun my guy and chad is always a relative term anyway. Hypergamy will still exist and foids still will cheat


Still it would be much better.You can fix society to some degree.Society is too degenerated nowadays and needs a restart asap


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> Still it would be much better.You can fix society to some degree.Society is too degenerated nowadays and needs a restart asap



My idea will reduce cheating by atleast 90 percent also it's nice to have some 1 to fall back on women not corrupted are the sweetest fruits the bible even says this


----------



## uglygoyim (May 7, 2021)

the only non autistic point is the fourth one. cheating is terrible imo


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (May 7, 2021)

resident looks expert reptiles strikes again


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> resident looks expert reptiles strikes again



Your him gestapo


----------



## KraftDurchLeid (May 7, 2021)

we need eugenics


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (May 7, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Your him gestapo


shh, not here


----------



## tincelw (May 7, 2021)

reptiles said:


> 2 Plastic surgery, roid interventions, mewing based techniques and other aesthetic methods would become more normalized in case the wifey gets dissatisfied this is what leads to dead bed rooms and no 1 likes the idea of fucking something that doesn't wanna be fucked what are the solutions here ? well thankfully since males and females are living in a society they can get cosmetic surgery they can get a penis extender even if your a giga deathnic with a 4 inch cock a traction device can gain you 2 inches in 6 months depending on how long you use it and it's permanent gains and most women are fine with 6 inches this whole size queen thing is unfounded while 8 is ideal 6 will do plenty well.


agree except for this. Why does the wife have control? A perfect society shouldnt be a man having to change himself for his wifes approval, rather were a wife loves her husband regardless of his flaws.


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

tincelw said:


> agree except for this. Why does the wife have control? A perfect society shouldnt be a man having to change himself for his wifes approval, rather were a wife loves her husband regardless of his flaws.



Because the relationship should be reciprocal tbqh, men like to fuck pretty women the same is true for the inverse I think we like big tits and a wide ass they like wide dicks and a wider clavicle know most of htis is fixable the dick size is some what fixable even with giga death nics who have the average cock size of 4 inches can get to 6.5 inches with a phallosan device clavlices aren't fixable but could be and surgery can be done for the face.

I think this way it's fair to women because hypgeramy is just natural within them even in an ideal society i don't think staying a beta bux is gonna get them to be happy


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 7, 2021)

At the bottom should be your mom giving the king (me) head


----------



## weallburninhell (May 7, 2021)

reptiles said:


> 1 Males should be married off to there looks match at 18 to 19 this way it saves upon years of loneliness males have to face it also ends 1 part of hypergamy.
> 
> 2 Plastic surgery, roid interventions, mewing based techniques and other aesthetic methods would become more normalized in case the wifey gets dissatisfied this is what leads to dead bed rooms and no 1 likes the idea of fucking something that doesn't wanna be fucked what are the solutions here ? well thankfully since males and females are living in a society they can get cosmetic surgery they can get a penis extender even if your a giga deathnic with a 4 inch cock a traction device can gain you 2 inches in 6 months depending on how long you use it and it's permanent gains and most women are fine with 6 inches this whole size queen thing is unfounded while 8 is ideal 6 will do plenty well.
> 
> ...


why u using the word "normalize" are u femenist op?


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> At the bottom should be your mom giving the king (me) head



Your delusional if you think any mom would want your dick


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

weallburninhell said:


> why u using the word "normalize" are u femenist op?



What other term should i use ?


----------



## weallburninhell (May 7, 2021)

reptiles said:


> What other term should i use ?


i dont know, femenist use that term alot


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

weallburninhell said:


> i dont know, femenist use that term alot



Bro does anything in this thread sound feminist ?


----------



## weallburninhell (May 7, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Bro does anything in this thread sound feminist ?


do u have brain to comprehend what im saying?


----------



## reptiles (May 7, 2021)

weallburninhell said:


> do u have brain to comprehend what im saying?



You literally asked am i feminist i responded with a question do you think anything in this thread implies that pls though go on tell me what am i failing to see here.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (May 7, 2021)

I believe there would be many psychological consequences to extreme plastic surgery, if st blackopscel could become jereme meeks with a surgery, he would probably go gigacrazy, his mind would literally blow up at the first glance on the mirror


----------



## weallburninhell (May 7, 2021)

reptiles said:


> You literally asked am i feminist i responded with a question do you think anything in this thread implies that pls though go on tell me what am i failing to see here.





reptiles said:


> You literally asked am i feminist i responded with a question do you think anything in this thread implies that pls though go on tell me what am i failing to see here.


nothing. theres no wrong about ur thread cause ur post dont define anything because ur utterly retard. Ur reasoning define how low ur fucking reading comprehension is, thnks to u you proving to me that face is correlated with iq, ur the prime embodiment example of it.


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (May 7, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> I believe there would be many psychological consequences to extreme plastic surgery, if st blackopscel could become jereme meeks with a surgery, he would probably go gigacrazy, his mind would literally blow up at the first glance on the mirror


There's no real downside to getting surgeries except the small risk of looking unnatural. If anything he would be happier with an attractive face.


----------



## AlexAP (May 7, 2021)

reptiles said:


> 1 Males should be married off to there looks match at 18 to 19 this way it saves upon years of loneliness males have to face it also ends 1 part of hypergamy.
> 
> 2 Plastic surgery, roid interventions, mewing based techniques and other aesthetic methods would become more normalized in case the wifey gets dissatisfied this is what leads to dead bed rooms and no 1 likes the idea of fucking something that doesn't wanna be fucked what are the solutions here ? well thankfully since males and females are living in a society they can get cosmetic surgery they can get a penis extender even if your a giga deathnic with a 4 inch cock a traction device can gain you 2 inches in 6 months depending on how long you use it and it's permanent gains and most women are fine with 6 inches this whole size queen thing is unfounded while 8 is ideal 6 will do plenty well.
> 
> ...


Diasgree with everything. 

A better solution:

Destigmatize that men who are virgins go to a hooker at 20, better 18. Destigmatize dating groups irl, for example speed-dating in high-school and college, and in workplaces, and make it a tradition that all men and women go there, even if it's for fun. Basically as "dating classes" for the young. Heavily stigmatize it that kids stay at their parents after 21, so that 99,99% live alone at that age (for that, we obviously have to have more housing). Create a massive amount of men groups who help each other (gym, social skills, career).

That would create more men who are NT, good-looking and have a good career. Which is all society needs.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (May 7, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Diasgree with everything.
> 
> A better solution:
> 
> ...


This is a pretty good way to build a none-functional society


----------



## AlexAP (May 7, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> This is a pretty good way to build a none-functional society


Why?


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (May 7, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Why?


Fucks up the family strcture even more, and people will have far less kids, and on top of that STDs will be far more common


----------



## AlexAP (May 7, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> Fucks up the family strcture even more, and people will have far less kids, and on top of that STDs will be far more common


It's not about encouraging hookup-culture, it's about making men more independent.

You should learn how to ask for a date and how to treat you dating partner at young age (high school/college), you should be able to live alone at 21, and if you are virgin at 20, visiting a hooker is just for getting over the anxiety.

It would be also good to create a safe space for meeting romantic partners at workplace, as many people will meet their partners at work anyways. And men groups who give advice to men in need are obviously good and they could also help men who struggle with making friends.


----------



## cracka (May 7, 2021)

reptiles said:


> 1 Males should be married off to there looks match at 18 to 19 this way it saves upon years of loneliness males have to face it also ends 1 part of hypergamy.
> 
> 2 Plastic surgery, roid interventions, mewing based techniques and other aesthetic methods would become more normalized in case the wifey gets dissatisfied this is what leads to dead bed rooms and no 1 likes the idea of fucking something that doesn't wanna be fucked what are the solutions here ? well thankfully since males and females are living in a society they can get cosmetic surgery they can get a penis extender even if your a giga deathnic with a 4 inch cock a traction device can gain you 2 inches in 6 months depending on how long you use it and it's permanent gains and most women are fine with 6 inches this whole size queen thing is unfounded while 8 is ideal 6 will do plenty well.
> 
> ...


One of the most stupid things i've read online, your whole basis of society isn't voluntary action. Man is more than just physical appearance and monetary gain


----------



## reptiles (May 8, 2021)

cracka said:


> One of the most stupid things i've read online, your whole basis of society isn't voluntary action. Man is more than just physical appearance and monetary gain



Well i'm sorry to say this but the only thing that puts human on the edge over other animals is our intellect beauty is something all animals exhibit except with this system everyone can be more beautiful and they will get something quite pretty


----------



## reptiles (May 8, 2021)

weallburninhell said:


> nothing. theres no wrong about ur thread cause ur post dont define anything because ur utterly retard. Ur reasoning define how low ur fucking reading comprehension is, thnks to u you proving to me that face is correlated with iq, ur the prime embodiment example of it.



>>nothing. theres no wrong about ur thread cause ur post dont define anything because ur utterly retard.>>

How doesn't my post define the terms used here ? i even go into detail on what I mean for each topic.

>>. Ur reasoning define how low ur fucking reading comprehension is, thnks to u you proving to me that face is correlated with iq, ur the prime embodiment example of it.>>

I'm sorry but my reasoning wasn't low IQ at all you asked me specifically was i feminist i then replied with look over this thread and then come to your own conclusion. That's it


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (May 8, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> Fucks up the family strcture even more, and people will have far less kids, and on top of that STDs will be far more common


I kinda agree. Literally any form of modern dating is inherently antithetical to traditional family values. If you could just ban casual sex and get rid of modern dating culture, hypergamy and female entitlement would vanish.


----------



## it_just_so_happens (May 8, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Diasgree with everything.
> 
> A better solution:
> 
> ...


How is any of this supposed to help if you're fucking ugly and/or short?


----------



## AlexAP (May 8, 2021)

it_just_so_happens said:


> How is any of this supposed to help if you're fucking ugly and/or short?


It will always be more difficult for ugly/short people. There's no way around that. 

But making men more NT will help them to at least have a social circle, and they could get their looksmatch. I've seen a lot of ugly, fat men who have kids.


----------



## AlexAP (May 8, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> If you could just ban casual sex and get rid of modern dating culture


Will never happen, and will never work even if it's tried.

Even in India, the arranged wives are cucking their husbands. Casanova was sleeping around with married women in the 18th century.


----------



## it_just_so_happens (May 8, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> It will always be more difficult for ugly/short people. There's no way around that.
> 
> But making men more NT will help them to at least have a social circle, and they could get their looksmatch. I've seen a lot of ugly, fat men who have kids.


Maybe 50 years ago but nowadays, the only way men could their looksmatch is when she's 30+ and looking to settle with a betabux, I don't consider this a solution. It's at best, a workaround that'll result in a sexless marriage. Destigmatizing social topics (dating irl, speed-dating, college and workplaces) would be a band-aid given it's a biological problem, not a social one and probably wouldn't help since people will always choose the path of least resistance and online dating is exactly that. Yeah, maybe more men will be betabuxxing but is this even a good thing? Honestly OP's solution of destigmatizing plastic surgery may help men more than this, especially if due to stigmatization the plastic surgery industry experiences further breakthroughs.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (May 8, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Will never happen, and will never work even if it's tried.
> 
> Even in India, the arranged wives are cucking their husbands. Casanova was sleeping around with married women in the 18th century.


Its not as common as you think, and even if they slept around, they still didn't divorce and would keep it a secret
to keep the family functional


----------



## AlexAP (May 8, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> Its not as common as you think,


It is:

"NEW DELHI: About 55% of married Indians have been unfaithful to their partner at least once, of which 56% are women, according to latest survey by Gleeden"


ItsNotADream said:


> and even if they slept around, they still didn't divorce and would keep it a secret
> to keep the family functional


How is that a better alternative? Every man should rather divorce his cheating wife than getting cucked through all of his marriage.


----------



## AlexAP (May 8, 2021)

it_just_so_happens said:


> Maybe 50 years ago but nowadays, the only way men could their looksmatch is when she's 30+ and looking to settle with a betabux


Not true. Most Normies have a gf and many ugly men too.


it_just_so_happens said:


> Destigmatizing social topics (dating irl, speed-dating, college and workplaces) would be a band-aid given it's a biological problem, not a social one and probably wouldn't help since people will always choose the path of least resistance and online dating is exactly that.


There are so many men who aren't ugly and still are Incel. Their problem is lack of social skills. Online-dating will still exist, but irl will always exist too.


it_just_so_happens said:


> Honestly OP's solution of destigmatizing plastic surgery may help men more than this, especially if due to stigmatization the plastic surgery industry experiences further breakthroughs.


I agree with destigmatizing looksmaxing. Women looksmax since birth, men should too.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (May 8, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> "NEW DELHI: About 55% of married Indians have been unfaithful to their partner at least once, of which 56% are women, according to latest survey by Gleeden"


I am talking about traditional socities, New delhi's culture is way more western


AlexAP said:


> How is that a better alternative? Every man should rather divorce his cheating wife than getting cucked through all of his marriage.


I noticed a very small view from your part regarding societies, you look at it from a first person respective rather then society as a whole
Its because you a stable society

and for that a stable family, even if the girl did something, if you have kids, the kids will be fucked up if they get divorced, if you apply it on a large scale, you have will have a bunch emotionally unfulfilled grown adults going around and making society worse as a whole living in


----------



## AlexAP (May 8, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> I am talking about traditional socities, New delhi's culture is way more western


How traditional should it be? Everyone living in small villages?


ItsNotADream said:


> I noticed a very small view from your part regarding societies, you look at it from a first person respective rather then society as a whole
> Its because you a stable society
> 
> and for that a stable family, even if the girl did something, if you have kids, the kids will be fucked up if they get divorced, if you apply it on a large scale, you have will have a bunch emotionally unfulfilled grown adults going around and making society worse as a whole living in


If cheating should have no consequences, than why be faithful? Both men and women could sleep around and still stay married, hookup culture would be no problem.

And I don't agree that a stable society is created through accepting bad marriages (spouses cheating on each other). Men and women should have a good marriage, without sleeping around, that means they should wait for marriage until they are ready to stay with one partner for the rest of their life.


----------



## it_just_so_happens (May 8, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Not true. Most Normies have a gf and many ugly men too.


I don't really think having a gf means anything on its own, unless you can guarantee there's mutual sexual attraction between the two parties, which in plenty of cases, don't really exist.


AlexAP said:


> There are so many men who aren't ugly and still are Incel. Their problem is lack of social skills.


I disagree that problem is their social skills, it's looks first and foremost. You can't create attraction through your personality or social skills and given most women consider most men below average, there isn't even an attraction you can kill by your lack of social skills in the first place. While from an objective standpoint, your ''there are so many men who aren't ugly and still are Incel'' argument is right since attractiveness should be a normal bell curve, when it comes to practice this stops becoming true as women see regular Joe as below average, effectively putting average men and below average men in the same category. Maybe there are some attractive guys who are incels because they're complete autists, but they'd be outliers not worth talking about.



AlexAP said:


> Online-dating will still exist, but irl will always exist too.


Fair enough, IRL dating will probably never completely die, but it's becoming rapidly insignificant. Almost around forty percent of the relationships start online nowadays (and this stat is pre-COVID), in a decade or so this will increase even further. I don't think there's any going back to pre-online dating now that Pandora's Box is opened and the existence of online dating alone changes the rules for IRL because you'll have to compete with the men she's matched online as well, alongside the men she'll met in real life.


----------



## reptiles (May 8, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Diasgree with everything.
> 
> A better solution:
> 
> ...



>>Destigmatize that men who are virgins go to a hooker at 20, better 18. Destigmatize dating groups irl, for example speed-dating in high-school and college, and in workplaces, and make it a tradition that all men and women go there, even if it's for fun.>>

And what corrupt the women ? and after women have had so many fucks they typically can't settle down anymore you see oxytocin only does it's thing for so long. meanwhile my system would keep the societal order strong think about it for a sec if females are only fucking 1 male and there raised from a young age to be faith full to there partner then oxytocin will only work it's magic even stronger.

>>. Basically as "dating classes" for the young. Heavily stigmatize it that kids stay at their parents after 21, so that 99,99% live alone at that age (for that, we obviously have to have more housing). Create a massive amount of men groups who help each other (gym, social skills, career).>>

Well in socities of people who have an iq of lets 125 that is the ideal i want for us, it would actually take much longer for humans to mature the age range could be 25 this way there actually making reasoned decisions and also this system won't fall down.

>>That would create more men who are NT, good-looking and have a good career. Which is all society needs.>>

Corrupting the women, early maturation, societal prostitution is not the ideal 1 human beings should stick to 1 partner for life and number 2 corrupting the women also there preferences they go from chad lovers to chad exclusively


----------



## reptiles (May 8, 2021)

it_just_so_happens said:


> How is any of this supposed to help if you're fucking ugly and/or short?



It doesn't my system helps everyone the uglies and the chad's even foids benefit the males in this system would be encouraged to actually be very phyically fit and very robust


----------



## AlexAP (May 8, 2021)

reptiles said:


> And what corrupt the women ? and after women have had so many fucks they typically can't settle down anymore you see oxytocin only does it's thing for so long. meanwhile my system would keep the societal order strong think about it for a sec if females are only fucking 1 male and there raised from a young age to be faith full to there partner then oxytocin will only work it's magic even stronger.


No, all women have had a first partner and still, most had a second (and more). 

Why should they only want one partner for their whole life if they aren't allowed to have more? Making it illegal will make it more tempting to have more. Women will be unhappy, they will see it as oppression, and it would be, if there is a law that says how to behave sexually.


reptiles said:


> Well in socities of people who have an iq of lets 125 that is the ideal i want for us, it would actually take much longer for humans to mature the age range could be 25 this way there actually making reasoned decisions and also this system won't fall down.


You can't regulate the IQ of a society. And it's not good to stay so long with your parent, you have to learn to be independent.


reptiles said:


> Corrupting the women, early maturation, societal prostitution is not the ideal 1 human beings should stick to 1 partner for life and number 2 corrupting the women also there preferences they go from chad lovers to chad exclusively


No, it's not about corrupting women, it's about helping men to function in the society.


----------

